# Is the Uber system down again?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I just finished a trip and checked the waybill and it is not there! I also checked recent trips and it is not showing up there either! Is the Uber system down again like it was yesterday?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

This is what Uber gets for trying to migrate away from Google Maps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't get on the partner site at all


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Can't get on partner site or do ride summary in driver app. Very annoying!!!!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I got a reply to my email and it stated that their engineers were working on it


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah about 5 today, thats when I ended my last trip. Now cant login to the site. Well at least I got paid yesterday.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

I can log in only now. ..lol.I am missing 3 trips


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm missing a bunch of trips but I'm assuming they will show up tomorrow. Showed fare after each trip so there is a record


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Thats just it, the fare amount never showed up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I just finished a trip and checked the waybill and it is not there! I also checked recent trips and it is not showing up there either! Is the Uber system down again like it was yesterday?


It just put up a trip from 5pm. But I'm missing one from 9pm. Lucky I put all trips in my car's nav and write them down with surge if any. I have one trip on summary but not pay Staten and one on pay but not summary. Complete mess. Short trips today but I should get guarantee and I better.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They fixed my last trip.


----------

